# Are Sno-way Plows any good?



## firefighter1406

I am looking into buying a snow-way plow and I have heard mixed reviews about them. Are they any good or not? Do they have any major pros and cons?


----------



## snow plowman

i have a mtd the old 3 pin and i love mine the down prasher is nice to have but i had to replace the bran box in mine last week and that is not cheep 300$ for that but now it works like new agen lol i would get another one for my truck any day love it


----------



## Krieger91

firefighter1406;718786 said:


> I am looking into buying a snow-way plow and I have heard mixed reviews about them. Are they any good or not? Do they have any major pros and cons?


Every person I have talked to has loved them. I don't own one, yet, but am going to buy a 22 Series for my S10 Blazer.

From what I've read and heard, the only thing with a downside is the Wireless Remote is kinda finicky for some people. Kind of a toss up.

I'd go for it.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

I wish we had more access to Sno-Way plows here. The two major snow plow retailers here do not carry them. I'm stuck with Hitch City and they have stupid prices on everything, especially labor rates. Probably the worst company in my city to deal with.


----------



## JD Dave

drivewaydoctor;718805 said:


> I wish we had more access to Sno-Way plows here. The two major snow plow retailers here do not carry them. I'm stuck with Hitch City and they have stupid prices on everything, especially labor rates. Probably the worst company in my city to deal with.


Hitch City will give great early order deals.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

JD Dave;718812 said:


> Hitch City will give great early order deals.


Really? I went to them to wire my truck up to haul my trailer and have my trailer brake controller installed and they wanted like $650 or something like that. I got the whole thing done at U-Haul for $200.... I'm scared to ask them for a price on plows and salters...


----------



## firefighter1406

I just am wondering. Do they only sell a wireless remote? I am looking at a used one, that needs painted again and is missing the top plastic cover. They guy told me it is for my superduty and have the mount, wires, and plow, just need the controller. All for 1,000 dollars. Does that sound resonable? How much is a controller for on of these plows? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Krieger91

firefighter1406;718816 said:


> I just am wondering. Do they only sell a wireless remote? I am looking at a used one, that needs painted again and is missing the top plastic cover. They guy told me it is for my superduty and have the mount, wires, and plow, just need the controller. All for 1,000 dollars. Does that sound resonable? How much is a controller for on of these plows? Sorry for all the questions.


I don't know about getting one after the fact, but a new Wireless Remote adds $100 to the total from my local dealer. No, they do not ONLY offer Wireless, they do have a wired joystick. All depends on preference.

You might try either posting this in the Sno-Way discussion area, or PMing basher or toby442, they are both extremely knowledgeable in Sno-Ways


----------



## toby4492

We manufacture both wired and wireless controls for our plows. 1K for the plow sounds like a pretty good deal. Do you know what series of plow it is and what options that it has?


----------



## JD Dave

drivewaydoctor;718814 said:


> Really? I went to them to wire my truck up to haul my trailer and have my trailer brake controller installed and they wanted like $650 or something like that. I got the whole thing done at U-Haul for $200.... I'm scared to ask them for a price on plows and salters...


We do that type of stuff ourselves so no clue, but as far as plows go I think they offer pretty good deal. Most places give away the plows in hopes they'll get you on the other end. Sorry a little off topic.

Everyone that's owns a Snoway seems to be pretty happy with them from what I know, I think the older ones have really proven themselves from what I hear.


----------



## hydro_37

I have 3 Sno-Ways and love them. I have plowed with all the magor brands and once I went Sno-Way I will never go back.


----------



## 1pfieffer1

I have a SnoWay and love it. It is 8.5' x 32" (I think is it that tall), poly with down pressure and remote control. I have had it for 5 winters and the only thing that has gone wrong with it is I blew a hydraulic hose and have to keep fresh batteries in the remote. Paint hasn't held up as well as I would have expected but is ok now that I repainted it.


----------



## tthomas

I've got a Snow Way 22 on my Jeep Wrangler. It's been a great investment that paid for itself in a little under 1.5 seasons and has no problem stacking snow nearly 8' high (see my profile image for a bank I created after a single storm last winter)..

I'm currently plowing residential and small commercial driveways/lots. A lot of plow drivers in the area turn down residential jobs because their trucks are too long and/or their blades are too wide to negotiate tight corners--especially if it's a rental property and there may be parked cars thrown in the mix. My short wheel base vehicle and 6' plow are quite happy to pick up those customers.

Business has been good enough that I'm considering the addition of a 3/4 ton P/U sometime this spring so I can go after a few larger jobs next season. If I do, I'll be getting a Sno Way plow for that as well.


----------



## MarcT123

We just purchased the 26HD with wings at the beginning of the season; it replaced a Northman plow that we had used for years. The first snow came & all the wires came off of the terminals at the crimps...no big deal, fixed that only to find that the bolt that runs through the motor had also seared off. No plowing today! Snoway fixed this...under warranty, but we had to drain all the hydraulic fluid just to get the plow off the ground to get it back to the shop. Second snow....Snapped the stupid bolt again...third snow...This is BS Bolt snapped again, remote shows No Receiver....brain box is fried. Snoway replaced this as well. Wing that holds the wings in place is gone, wing fell off...went back and got the wing, tried to replace the wing that holds it on....not a replaceable part. Have to order the $500 wing assembly to get that. Every time it has snowed this year, this plow has left me high & dry. Wishing I had the Northman back. Save yourself the PITA....wait until they figure out how to make a plow...or buy a Boss.


----------



## blazer2plower

I have a 24D and love it it's on a S10 Blazer ZR2. Its like 14 years old I'm the 3rd owner the other 2 owners did not take care of it. 
I spent a lot of time fixing it up. Looks like new and works like it to. All I do is residential 30 of them. I will get another one 29R with DP. Its like any thing you buy. If you take care of it it will take care of you. My employer has a boss plow and it has left him high and
Dry a few times. Basher is very knowledge on these plows. There are a few mods you might want to do. On your s10. PM me tomorrow. And ill help you out on what to do and what's not needed.

I love my Z


----------

